# Attaching a non-network printer to router via USB



## demonikal (Mar 7, 2015)

I know that the printer attached to the one available USB port on the back of the router would need to always be turned on in order for other devices to recognize it on the network, but does it need an administrator 

How do I configure it  I can't get anything to pop up when I plug it into the USB port and turn it on.

The printer is a: Canon PIXMA MG3520 color inkjet printer

The gateway/router, provided by AT&T U-verse, is a: Motorola NVG589

Edit: The USB port looks like it might be USB 3.0 (not that that means anything), but only because it's blue female.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 7, 2015)

I just downloaded the manual for it and it doesn't explain much about it.  Normally you have to access the routers configuration page and set up the usb port.  For some reason my asus router won't mount my WD external hard drive to where I can access it in the network.  The problem may be that att hasn't authorized usage of the usb port.


----------



## demonikal (Mar 7, 2015)

I wonder if your problem has anything to do with me getting the "flagged" icon notifications that I need to upgrade my WD Passport external hard drive driver.

I know how to get into the settings. I actually did it, assuming that I'd see something about the USB port, considering I had the USB cable plugged into the router and also the printer turned on.

I also tried adding a new printer through the Control Panel, but it couldn't find a network printer. When I clicked on, "my printer or device is not listed", I still couldn't get any help.

I wonder what the Device Access Code is for printed on the side. I wonder if that needs to be entered to make "Administrator" changes to the device, including but not limited to devices found on the network via USB.

Here's me being a n00b again: Is there such thing as like a male USB that plugs into a female USB adapter that has an ethernet plug on the other end?  I don't even know if that would solve the problem, but my Brother HL-2170W laser was hooked up to the network via ethernet alone and none of us ever had problems connecting to it - and that was the old U-verse gateway/router too


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 7, 2015)

You most likely need the modem access code to change any settings in the router. If your printer is wireless you may be forced to get a wireless print server.  It would be a box that is connected to router via ethernet but then a usb port on the box that connects to the printer.   

As far as my problem goes, its a common issue with WD drives getting mounted in the router, not sure why though.  Still working on it.


----------



## demonikal (Mar 7, 2015)

I've seen only videos of some of the awesome UI's that Asus has for its routers. Do you think it's pretty versatile? Or is it more for the advanced users?


----------

